# Marinating chicken for pizza, ideas please



## neildau (Apr 13, 2007)

I am making a few pizzas tonight and one of them will be a chicken pizza including the following toppings;

Mushroom, Chicken breast, Onion, Cheese, Green Capsicum 

I am after some suggestions to what i can marinate the chicken in. I only want it to be a light marinade and not an over-powering taste but i dont want it to taste like plain ol' chicken either. I made a chicken pizza with the same ingredients last weekend and just marinated the chicken in in a bit of basil, salt, pepper, olive oil and paprika but it turned out a bit tastless... maybe i should just up the quantity of the above?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 13, 2007)

A pesto or chimichurri sauce would be good.


----------



## neildau (Apr 13, 2007)

Chimichurri does sound good, ill give it a test run tonight


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 14, 2007)

If you have a favorite brand of bottled Italian dressing, that also makes a terrific chicken marinade.  I often toss a cut up a chicken into a Ziploc bag with a bottle of Italian dressing for a few hours or even overnight.  Gives it a nice tang, & is both easy & inexpensive to boot.


----------



## neildau (Apr 14, 2007)

Well i gave the Chimichurri a go and it turned out really nice  

I may marinate it for longer next time though but it did have a very nice taste and wasnt over-powering at all.


----------



## ncage1974 (Apr 15, 2007)

lime juice and pickled jalapeno is very good.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 15, 2007)

ncage1974 said:
			
		

> lime juice and pickled jalapeno is very good.


 
Chicken Fajita on a Mexican pizza....yum!


----------

